# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  Proper Prounciation of "Air Depot Road"

## SSEiYah

I've heard people pronounce  Air Depot Road as "Air Depp-poh road", like Johnny Depp. I thought this was a little weird. 

I always thought it was pronounced "deep-poh", such as on this commercial from the Home Depot: 






So which is the proper way to say the street name? Deppo or Deepo?

----------


## ctchandler

SSEIYah,
I live .3 miles from Air Depp O and have lived here since 1975, but I really don't know the correct pronunciation.  That's just the way I pronounce it.
C. T.

----------


## boscorama

Air Dee' poe.

----------


## Prunepicker

I can't believe this is an issue.

----------


## Jim Kyle

To-May-Toe or To-Mah-Toe; take your pick. Military usually pronounces it Depp-o and the rest of us say Deep-o...

----------


## Prunepicker

> to-may-toe or to-mah-toe; take your pick. Military usually pronounces it 
> depp-o and the rest of us say deep-o...


*like!*

----------


## boscorama

Must be a local thing.

----------


## Snowman

It seems like official sources and the news always went with Air Dep-oh, I just always guessed it was the air force pronunciation, not really in my part of town so that is why I went with that. Though my natural tendency if I had not ever heard that would have been to say like deep o

----------


## BG918

Kind of like how some pronounce Tecumseh Rd in Norman Tay-cum-suh and some say Tay-cum-see.  

I say Air Dee-poh but Depp-oh is pretty common.

----------


## Snowman

> Kind of like how some pronounce Tecumseh Rd in Norman Tay-cum-suh and some say Tay-cum-see.  
> 
> I say Air Dee-poh but Depp-oh is pretty common.


Except Tecumseh is a proper name and Tay-cum-see is a mispronunciation of that

----------


## KayneMo

I say "deep-oh."

And for Tecumseh, I say "teh-cum-suh."

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Air DEE-poe.

----------


## betts

Depp-o

Even though I pronounce the noun deep-o, I've always heard the street pronounced depp-o so that's how my mind sees it.  Interesting.

----------


## Roger S

Well I've always called it Air Dee-pot..... so there's a 3rd option for ya.

----------


## foodiefan

> To-May-Toe or To-Mah-Toe; take your pick. Military usually pronounces it Depp-o and the rest of us say Deep-o...


like x2

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I pronounce it DAMMIT THIS STREET IS SO BUSY IT TOOK ME 10 MINUTES TO DRIVE A SINGLE STINKIN' MILE SOMEBODY KILL ME PLEASE - po.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Except Tecumseh is a proper name and Tay-cum-see is a mispronunciation of that


Over the years I've enjoyed lots of mispronounciations of place names, on radio and TV. For example: MUSK-o-GEE, ta-LEAK-wah, BAT-i-est, or my favorite most recent from an imported local-TV weatherman: hoe-BART.

----------


## Dubya61

I grew up in Ponca City and there is a creek there:  Bois d'Arc Creek that all the locals call BO Dock Crik.

----------


## Joe Kimball

How do you pronounce "Wilshire"?

You've inspired a new thread.

----------


## KayneMo

> Over the years I've enjoyed lots of mispronounciations of place names, on radio and TV. For example: MUSK-o-GEE, ta-LEAK-wah, BAT-i-est, or my favorite most recent from an imported local-TV weatherman: hoe-BART.


On TV, I've heard Chickasha pronounced "shih-KAY-shuh." Lol.

----------


## Wambo36

> To-May-Toe or To-Mah-Toe; take your pick. Military usually pronounces it Depp-o and the rest of us say Deep-o...


I never really thought about it, but this makes sense. I grew up in MWC as the child of a retired serviceman. Around the house it was Dep-o, but I have heard it also pronounced Deep-o forever. I can't really vote in the poll because I just realized that I use them both, although Dep-o is the more prevalent.

----------


## Zuplar

It's dee-po. 

For those that say it the other way how do you pronounce Home Depot?

----------


## Snowman

> It's dee-po. 
> 
> For those that say it the other way how do you pronounce Home Depot?


Home Depo uses Deep-o in TV & radio ads, so most people will use that. Since the road was almost surely named for the military base an argument could be made for the millitary version being the correct pronunciation but both deep-o and dep-o are considered valid in American English

----------


## ctchandler

Zuplar,
If you are saying that is your way of pronouncing it, that's one thing, but if you are stating as fact that dee-po is the correct and only pronunciation, you need to do some searching.  Both pronunciations are correct in America according to multiple sources.  Home Depot is a company name and they can pronounce it Home Dipu if they want.  Personally, I do call it Home Depp-oh, simply because that's the way I learned to pronounce Air Depot when I was growing up.
C. T.


> It's dee-po. 
> 
> For those that say it the other way how do you pronounce Home Depot?

----------


## Zuplar

> Home Depo uses Deep-o in TV & radio ads, so most people will use that. Since the road was almost surely named for the military base an argument could be made for the millitary version being the correct pronunciation but both deep-o and dep-o are considered valid in American English


I've heard the word used in the military sense, as in we picked him up at the truck depot, and again it was always dee-po. I've never heard anyone pronounce the word depot as depp-o except for that road, and even then the person would use both interchangeably.

This reminds me of how finance is pronounced. Most pronounce is fi-nance, with emphasis on the fi, whereas in an educational setting I tend to her fin-ance, with the first sounding more like fin from fish fin. What's odd is most people probably pronounce finance the first way mentioned, while pronouncing financial more closely to the second way mention. I'm almost positive that again like CT said, both are technically correct.

----------


## ctchandler

Zuplar,
Things evolve with the English language.  I could list hundreds (maybe not quite that many) of words that have changed over the years.  One of my favorites is "comptroller".  The original pronunciation was "controller", the "P" is silent, but so many people pronounce it "comp troller" with the "P" enunciated that it has become acceptable and I believe the more common pronunciation.  I still say it the old way, I guess that's because I'm old.
C. T.

----------


## Zuplar

> Zuplar,
> Things evolve with the English language.  I could list hundreds (maybe not quite that many) of words that have changed over the years.  One of my favorites is "comptroller".  The original pronunciation was "controller", the "P" is silent, but so many people pronounce it "comp troller" with the "P" enunciated that it has become acceptable and I believe the more common pronunciation.  I still say it the old way, I guess that's because I'm old.
> C. T.


That one is definitely interesting. I've never heard it any other way and I working in the industry.

----------


## ctchandler

Zuplar,
Do you mean you've never heard it without or with the "P"?
C. T.


> That one is definitely interesting. I've never heard it any other way and I working in the industry.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Obviously, it's "air deep-oh" except when it's depp-o
A related question might be: is it ZUP-ler . . . ZUP-lahr . . . ZOOP-ler . . . or ZOOP-lahr. =)
I guess I'm non-plussed . . . (NAHN-ploos-AYED)

(i jest loves me summadis semanticsstuff. really. i does.)

----------


## Zuplar

> Zuplar,
> Do you mean you've never heard it without or with the "P"?
> C. T.


I've never heard without the P.

----------


## Zuplar

> Obviously, it's "air deep-oh" except when it's depp-o
> A related question might be: is it ZUP-ler . . . ZUP-lahr . . . ZOOP-ler . . . or ZOOP-lahr. =)
> I guess I'm non-plussed . . . (NAHN-ploos-AYED)
> 
> (i jest loves me summadis semanticsstuff. really. i does.)


It's just a word I made up, (as far as I know, I've been using if for a S/N for years), so I've never thought about it. In my head it's Zoo-plahr.

----------


## ctchandler

Zuplar,
You are obviously a young man/woman.  Mirriam-Webster shows the following, which also includes the pronunciation "comp" as well as "con".  That's due to the mispronunciation over the years being accepted as legitimate.  Notice the first one shows my (the original) way of pronouncing it and the second shows the new way.  
C. T.
comptroller noun \kən-ˈtrō-lər, ˈkm(p)-ˌ, km(p)-ˈ\


> I've never heard without the P.

----------


## Zuplar

> Zuplar,
> You are obviously a young man/woman.  Mirriam-Webster shows the following, which also includes the pronunciation "comp" as well as "con".  That's due to the mispronunciation over the years being accepted as legitimate.  Notice the first one shows my (the original) way of pronouncing it and the second shows the new way.  
> C. T.
> comptroller noun \kən-ˈtrō-lər, ˈkm(p)-ˌ, km(p)-ˈ\


I'm younger but like I said I work in the financial industry, I've heard comptroller and controller, but never heard anyone even the people who have been doing this 40 years pronounce it com(p)troller. Don't take this as arguing, as I've said it's interesting to me, I've just never heard it pronounced that way.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> It's just a word I made up, (as far as I know, I've been using if for a S/N for years), so I've never thought about it. In my head it's Zoo-plahr.


I can dig it. Thank you for the clarification.
fyi: "Tinker Field" didn't used to be "Tinker Field" it used to be a Nameless Army Air Force Depot.
a place to store aircraft, back before i wuz borned. and thet thar' ancient tornaduh run all up over it.
i larnt thet later from my ma who worked in the pentagon a few years after that.
during "the Korean conflict" . . .

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Must be a local thing.


Yup. It is.  =)
Even if Air Depot Road" exists only in the imaginations and memories of what it represents
And isn't in OKC "proper" . . .

----------


## foodiefan

> It's dee-po. 
> 
> For those that say it the other way how do you pronounce Home Depot?


Depp-o. . . .and it's Home Depp-O. . .because I was pronouncing Air Depp-O long before Home Depp-O came to Oklahoma  :Wink:

----------


## ctchandler

Zuplar,
I misunderstood you, I thought you said "co(mp)" was the only way you had heard it pronounced, in fact you said "I've never heard without the P".  Where am I going wrong?  Regardless, outside of the financial groups, it's pronounced with the "M and P", maybe not so much in the financial business.
C. T.


> I'm younger but like I said I work in the financial industry, I've heard comptroller and controller, but never heard anyone even the people who have been doing this 40 years pronounce it com(p)troller. Don't take this as arguing, as I've said it's interesting to me, I've just never heard it pronounced that way.

----------


## ctchandler

RM,
When you call it "Tinker Field" you are showing your maturity, it hasn't been that for about sixty years.
C. T.


> I can dig it. Thank you for the clarification.
> fyi: "Tinker Field" didn't used to be "Tinker Field" it used to be a Nameless Army Air Force Depot.
> a place to store aircraft, back before i wuz borned. and thet thar' ancient tornaduh run all up over it.
> i larnt thet later from my ma who worked in the pentagon a few years after that.
> during "the Korean conflict" . . .

----------


## foodiefan

RM. . .close, but not exactly.  It was not just a "place to store aircraft.   From the Tinker history book. . . ". . .  Oklahoma City
 businessmen formed the Oklahoma Industries Foundation to attract a bomber base, an aircraft plant or an air repair depot to 
the area. Their efforts proved successful when the War Department announced, on April 8, 1941, Oklahoma City as the site of a new air 
materiel depot that would cover more than 1,500 acres and employ 3,500 people. Construction on the new *Midwest Air Depot* began on
 July 18, 1941. Since the airfield was not ready for occupancy until March 1, 1942, official depot operations began in a downtown office building on 
January 15, 1942. Just eight days later, Oklahoma citizens learned that the Army Air Forces had decided to build a huge* Douglas Aircraft
 Assembly Plant next to the depot*.  Maj. Gen. Clarence L. Tinker, an Oklahoma native and part Osage Indian, lost his life 
while leading a group of LB-30 bombers on a mission against the Japanese in the region of Wake 
Island on June 7, 1942. Accordingly, Gen. H.H. "Hap" Arnold ordered the installation named 
Tinker Field on Oct. 14, 1942. During World War II, more than 18,000 military and civilian 
employees repaired and modified B-17, B-24 and B-29 bombers as well as C-47 and C-54 cargo 
planes. They also overhauled thousands of aircraft engines and shipped supplies around the 
world. Meanwhile, the Douglas Plant, employing close to 24,000 people, produced more than 
5,300 C-47 Skytrain aircraft and parts to build 400 C-54 Skymaster cargo planes and 900 A-26 
Invader attack bombers. 
At the end of the war, the Oklahoma City Air Depot acquired the adjacent Douglas Plant 
complex and moved new workloads into the facilities after the *War Department declared Tinker 
Field a permanent air base.* *Renamed the Oklahoma City Air Materiel Area (OCAMA) on July 2, 
1946, the depot continued work on bombers, engines and aircraft parts and played an important 
role in supporting the Berlin Airlift*. Following the creation of the Department of the Air Force in 
1947, the *installation officially became Tinker Air Force Base on January 13, 1948.*

----------


## Prunepicker

I've just spent a few moments studying how I pronounce Depot.  I say 
Dee-poh.  However, when speaking French I say Dep-oh.  I believe it's a 
French word.

----------


## Prunepicker

How about Durant?  LOL!

----------


## Snowman

> I've just spent a few moments studying how I pronounce Depot.  I say 
> Dee-poh.  However, when speaking French I say Dep-oh.  I believe it's a 
> French word.


Internationally, Dep-oh seems much more common, which is probably why the military says it that way

----------


## RadicalModerate

> RM. . .close, but not exactly.  It was not just a "place to store aircraft.   From the Tinker history book. . . ". . .  Oklahoma City
>  businessmen formed the Oklahoma Industries Foundation to attract a bomber base, an aircraft plant or an air repair depot to 
> the area. Their efforts proved successful when the War Department announced, on April 8, 1941, Oklahoma City as the site of a new air 
> materiel depot that would cover more than 1,500 acres and employ 3,500 people. Construction on the new *Midwest Air Depot* began on
>  July 18, 1941. Since the airfield was not ready for occupancy until March 1, 1942, official depot operations began in a downtown office building on 
> January 15, 1942. Just eight days later, Oklahoma citizens learned that the Army Air Forces had decided to build a huge* Douglas Aircraft
>  Assembly Plant next to the depot*.  Maj. Gen. Clarence L. Tinker, an Oklahoma native and part Osage Indian, lost his life 
> while leading a group of LB-30 bombers on a mission against the Japanese in the region of Wake 
> Island on June 7, 1942. Accordingly, Gen. H.H. "Hap" Arnold ordered the installation named 
> ...


Okay . . . I'll accept that . . . even with the GoogleCheatin' . . . rather than "hearsay" or sumpin' like it. =)
Sidebar: My ex-wife, who worked at "Tinker Field" (or "Tinker" fer short) and rebuilt parts of jet aircraft so's they could defend our liberty and kick ass at the same time, used to refer to everything they did as having a connection with "Tinker Toys" (down there at the southern terminus of Air DEE-POH.)

It just occurred to me that if someone wanted to know the correct pronunciation of "Depot" they might wish to ask Bill Atkinson?
If that is too unlikely, I used to know a guy who made a fortune buying Air Base Surplus and selling it back to them from his warehouse just outside the fenceline.  I think he pronounced it DEE-pot too. But I've been wrong before . . . was his name Nossaman . . .?

p.s. it's Du-rant.  rather than DooRant.  =)
so, how's 'bout "Cyril"?  just SW o' Cement?  =)

----------


## Snowman

> RM. . .close, but not exactly.  It was not just a "place to store aircraft.   From the Tinker history book. . . ". . .  Oklahoma City
>  businessmen formed the Oklahoma Industries Foundation to attract a bomber base, an aircraft plant or an air repair depot to 
> the area. Their efforts proved successful when the War Department announced, on April 8, 1941, Oklahoma City as the site of a new air 
> materiel depot that would cover more than 1,500 acres and employ 3,500 people. Construction on the new *Midwest Air Depot* began on
>  July 18, 1941. Since the airfield was not ready for occupancy until March 1, 1942, official depot operations began in a downtown office building on 
> January 15, 1942. Just eight days later, Oklahoma citizens learned that the Army Air Forces had decided to build a huge* Douglas Aircraft
>  Assembly Plant next to the depot*.  Maj. Gen. Clarence L. Tinker, an Oklahoma native and part Osage Indian, lost his life 
> while leading a group of LB-30 bombers on a mission against the Japanese in the region of Wake 
> Island on June 7, 1942. Accordingly, Gen. H.H. "Hap" Arnold ordered the installation named 
> ...


The first time I heard that story I thought it was ironic they named the town created to serve the soon to be base after the base, which by quickly changed to a different name. It also answered the question why was a town named midwest city on the east side of OKC?

----------


## Prunepicker

> Internationally, Dep-oh seems much more common, which is probably why 
> the military says it that way


I don't like having LIKES on this whatchamacallit forum box.

Yo' Snowman, LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE

Yo' Pete, we need likes!

----------


## RadicalModerate

> RM,
> When you call it "Tinker Field" you are showing your maturity, it hasn't been that for about sixty years.
> C. T.


I fear that you are confusing age with maturity, Sir.
(or vice-versa . . . whatever =)

----------


## foodiefan

> Okay . . . I'll accept that . . . even with the GoogleCheatin' . . . rather than "hearsay" or sumpin' like it. =)
> Sidebar: My ex-wife, who worked at "Tinker Field" (or "Tinker" fer short) and rebuilt parts of jet aircraft so's they could defend our liberty and kick ass at the same time, used to refer to everything they did as having a connection with "Tinker Toys" (down there at the southern terminus of Air DEE-POH.)
> 
> It just occurred to me that if someone wanted to know the correct pronunciation of "Depot" they might wish to ask Bill Atkinson?
> If that is too unlikely, I used to know a guy who made a fortune buying Air Base Surplus and selling it back to them from his warehouse just outside the fenceline.  I think he pronounced it DEE-pot too. But I've been wrong before . . . was his name Nossaman . . .?
> 
> p.s. it's Du-rant.  rather than DooRant.  =)
> so, how's 'bout "Cyril"?  just SW o' Cement?  =)



eh. . "we" always just referred to it as the "bomber plant". . .and it "twernt" GoogleCheatin. . .have the book. . . but it absolutely WAS easier to find it on line and "Control V" v. keyboarding it in from the book.   "Lotsa" people (local included) have sold "lotsa" stuff to the "BP". . .or done "lotsa" work for the "BP". . . doesn't make them the authority on how to pronounce "depot". . .or on the history of the "BP" for that matter (Bill Atkinson. . . now that might be a different matter. . .although it may have "evolved" from his original intent!!).  End of it all is that some farsighted folks worked to locate it here, it has been a major player in support to the war fighter. . .and has made up a major part of the economy of central Oklahoma for over 60 years.   Three Cheers for the Bomber Plant!!  And Air De. . . . .whatever  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zookeeper

C.T.....I'm like you. I'm in my fifties and it was always "controller" with silent "m" and "p" and then it morphed into a mispronunciation using the "m" and "p" and now it's accepted. English is strange that way.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> eh. . "we" always just referred to it as the "bomber plant". . .and it "twernt" GoogleCheatin. . .have the book. . . but it absolutely WAS easier to find it on line and "Control V" v. keyboarding it in from the book.   "Lotsa" people (local included) have sold "lotsa" stuff to the "BP". . .or done "lotsa" work for the "BP". . . doesn't make them the authority on how to pronounce "depot". . .or on the history of the "BP" for that matter (Bill Atkinson. . . now that might be a different matter. . .although it may have "evolved" from his original intent!!).  End of it all is that some farsighted folks worked to locate it here, it has been a major player in support to the war fighter. . .and has made up a major part of the economy of central Oklahoma for over 60 years.   Three Cheers for the Bomber Plant!!  And Air De. . . . .whatever


I sit corrected, enlightened and educated.
Not a bad place to be.  Thanks!

(mos'ly it's DEE-poh , , , never felt the need t' add "Road" to the expression. =)

----------


## foodiefan

> I sit corrected, enlightened and educated.
> Not a bad place to be.  Thanks!
> 
> (mos'ly it's DEE-poh , , , never felt the need t' add "Road" to the expression. =)


naaaaaahhhh. . .ya had me at "not a bad place to be. . .thanks"!!  but I'm still "Depp-o". .  so I'll leave you with . . . whatever. . .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ctchandler

RM,
I was trying to be kind.
C. T.


> I fear that you are confusing age with maturity, Sir.
> (or vice-versa . . . whatever =)

----------


## ctchandler

Zookeeper,
There is a quote somewhere that states that "proper English" is that which is spoken today.  The language kind of evolves, and we have to accept the bad with the good.  Who would have thought that the word "irregardless" would have been acceptable, but even the spell checkers don't see it as wrong.
C. T.


> C.T.....I'm like you. I'm in my fifties and it was always "controller" with silent "m" and "p" and then it morphed into a mispronunciation using the "m" and "p" and now it's accepted. English is strange that way.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> RM,
> I was trying to be kind.
> C. T.


I know you were.
Now I'm wondering about the proper pronunciation of the extension to Air Depot, that is, Road.
Have you ever, actually referred to Air Depot and added Road? =)
me neither. it might be considered to be "rood" . . . in some parts of England.
if we still spoke The King's English.

----------


## ljbab728

> I've just spent a few moments studying how I pronounce Depot.  I say 
> Dee-poh.  However, when speaking French I say Dep-oh.  I believe it's a 
> French word.


Actually, this one time that you're correct.  The french, depot, means deposit.

----------


## ctchandler

I was talking to my friend in London today (looking forward to her visit this month and next) and I asked her about how she pronounces it and she said "depp-oh" not "deep-oh".  She also sent this youtube link.
C. T.
How to Pronounce Depot - YouTube

----------


## zookeeper

> I was talking to my friend in London today (looking forward to her visit this month and next) and I asked her about how she pronounces it and she said "depp-oh" not "deep-oh".  She also sent this youtube link.
> C. T.
> How to Pronounce Depot - YouTube


Very interesting, C.T....so it sounds like this is an other side of the pond thing. This happens a lot and I often find myself using, "British English," because I watch a lot of drama from the UK. When there's an argument, I always defer to the Brits since....well....it ain't called English for nothin'!

----------


## Urbanized

I call it...the street Mr. Spriggs BBQ is on.

----------


## ctchandler

Zookeeper,
I don't agree with a lot of their pronunciations, which by the way, there is no such word as "pronunciations" across the pond, I was just interested and thought I would post it.  Also, the youtube link indicates that both pronunciations are acceptable in America.  I am always telling her that she talks funny, and doesn't speak "the King's/Queen's English".  I'm surprised she still talks to me! 
C. T.


> Very interesting, C.T....so it sounds like this is an other side of the pond thing. This happens a lot and I often find myself using, "British English," because I watch a lot of drama from the UK. When there's an argument, I always defer to the Brits since....well....it ain't called English for nothin'!

----------


## zookeeper

> Zookeeper,
> I don't agree with a lot of their pronunciations, which *by the way, there is no such word as "pronunciations" across the pond*, I was just interested and thought I would post it.  Also, the youtube link indicates that both pronunciations are acceptable in America.  I am always telling her that she talks funny, and doesn't speak "the King's/Queen's English".  I'm surprised she still talks to me! 
> C. T.


I understand what you're saying except for one thing. There is no such word as "pronunciations" in the UK?

BBC: BBC Learning English | Pronunciation Tips
British Library: Received Pronunciation
Oxford Dictionary: Pronunciation guide | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com

Not trying to be obstinate, just wondering what you meant?

----------


## ctchandler

Zookeeper,
I don't think you are being obstinate, but maybe it's her "pronunciation" of the word.  She is a retired Head Mistress (school principal) and says "pronounciations".  I will have to ask her to spell it.  We are skypeing tomorrow in preparation for her trip, so I will let you know what she says.  By the way, an old friend from Alabama used to say he wasn't very good at spelling but he didn't have any trouble with his pronounciations!  Just a redneck joke of course.    
C. T.


> I understand what you're saying except for one thing. There is no such word as "pronunciations" in the UK?
> 
> BBC: BBC Learning English | Pronunciation Tips
> British Library: Received Pronunciation
> Oxford Dictionary: Pronunciation guide | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com
> 
> Not trying to be obstinate, just wondering what you meant?

----------


## Jim Kyle

They do seem to have a bee in their bonnets about "o," "u," and "ou" when in comes to spelling words like color or honor. Maybe they just have a surplus of vowels on the island and need to sprinkle them around a bit more freely than we do...

----------


## Snowman

> They do seem to have a bee in their bonnets about "o," "u," and "ou" when in comes to spelling words like color or honor. Maybe they just have a surplus of vowels on the island and need to sprinkle them around a bit more freely than we do...


I think webster and oxford were just upset with each other while they were standardizing spelling with their dictionaries

----------


## RadicalModerate

I think we need to bring back the "s" that looks like an "f" except without the crossbar.
Then add it to the end of words like "pronunciationf"



Or to the middle of wordf like "Wilfhire".
(except without the crossbar)

----------


## Dennis Heaton

I can't seem to get Tattoo out of my head this morning..."Boss, De Pot, De Pot!!!"

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

> .  By the way, an old friend from Alabama used to say he wasn't very good at spelling but he didn't have any trouble with his pronounciations!  Just a redneck joke of course.    
> C. T.


And to throw another wrench into the redneck conversation....my dad used to call it Air-a-Depot

----------


## RadicalModerate

> And to throw another wrench into the redneck conversation....my dad used to call it Air-a-Depot


That sounds sort of like the Italian pronunciation . . .
(like "frah-gee-lay" for fragile)

----------


## Dennis Heaton

It's certainly much easier to say "Air Depot Road" 10 times real fast than it is to say "Toy Boat" 10 times real fast. Goooooooooo 9'ers!!!

----------


## ctchandler

Jim,
A quote I use often since my friendship with a Brit is "England and America are two countries divided by a common language".  I thought for a long time it was from George Bernard Shaw, but apparently not.  Oscar Wilde said "We really have everything in common with America nowadays except, of course, language".
C. T.


> They do seem to have a bee in their bonnets about "o," "u," and "ou" when in comes to spelling words like color or honor. Maybe they just have a surplus of vowels on the island and need to sprinkle them around a bit more freely than we do...

----------


## ctchandler

Zookeeper,
I talked to my London friend today and the way she says "pronunciation" sounds a lot like "pronounciations".  That's her East London up bringing showing.  I was wrong, they do say pronunciation.  As well as aluminium, envisage, and many other funny things.
C. T.


> I understand what you're saying except for one thing. There is no such word as "pronunciations" in the UK?
> 
> BBC: BBC Learning English | Pronunciation Tips
> British Library: Received Pronunciation
> Oxford Dictionary: Pronunciation guide | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com
> 
> Not trying to be obstinate, just wondering what you meant?

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Jim,
> A quote I use often since my friendship with a Brit is "England and America are two countries divided by a common language".  I thought for a long time it was from George Bernard Shaw, but apparently not.  Oscar Wilde said "We really have everything in common with America nowadays except, of course, language".
> C. T.


I first saw that line attributed to Churchill, but he was probably quoting someone else. He never did let fear of plagarism prevent him from using a good line when he came across one...

----------


## RadicalModerate

I'm sitting here smoking a *Churchill* (Baccarat, The Game, Dolce far Niente) and enjoying some CC neat, in a Bushmill's glass; and it just occurred to me that I invariably pronounce Home Depot (DEE-poh 100%) and vary my pronunciation of Air Depot (DEE-poh 72%, DEH-poh 28%).  With a statistical error of 5% one way or the other.

There is a 10% chance that this could be a caution regarding smoking cigars and sipping Canadian whiskey at the same time.

On the other hand, it may be a reminder that even if I had a million dollars, I'd probably be enjoying the same little slices of life doing the same thing. =)

----------


## Prunepicker

I thought of another pronunciation.  

Deep Uh-Oh?

Waddya think?

----------


## Prunepicker

> Zookeeper,
> I talked to my London friend today....


London, that's just south of Dibble, right?

----------


## MWCGuy

I think it depends on rather or not you live in the orginal mile.

----------


## JesStang

> To-May-Toe or To-Mah-Toe; take your pick. Military usually pronounces it Depp-o and the rest of us say Deep-o...


That's funny you say that because I work on Tinker and do, in fact, say "dep-oh" when referring to work but Air Depot Blvd. has always been said "deep-oh".

----------


## QUAPAW5

> Except Tecumseh is a proper name and Tay-cum-see is a mispronunciation of that


It depends which side of the river you On ...N or S   :Smile:

----------


## RadicalModerate

> London, that's just south of Dibble, right?


Is that LAHN-dun or LUN-dahn? (DYE-bul or dib-BLAY?)

----------


## tomokc

I didn't read through the entire thread, but did anyone mention that the common pronunciation of Boston's basketball team is incorrect? We may call them "SELL-ticks" over here, but over there it's "KELL-ticks." 

You say "EE-thur," I say "AYE-thur..."

----------


## Snowman

> I didn't read through the entire thread, but did anyone mention that the common pronunciation of Boston's basketball team is incorrect? We may call them "SELL-ticks" over here, but over there it's "KELL-ticks."


The team is officially 'SEL-tick', both are accepted, in fact 'SEL-tick' has been used longer in english than 'KEL-tick'




> The initial consonant of the English words Celt and Celtic can be realised either as /k/ or /s/ (that is, either hard or soft ⟨c⟩), both variants being recognised as "correct" in prescriptive usage by modern dictionaries.[17]
> 
> The English word originates in the 17th century, taken from the Celt of classical Latin. Until the mid 19th century, the sole pronunciation in English was /selt/ in keeping of the treatment of the letter ⟨c⟩ inherited by Middle English from Old French and Late Latin.
> 
> Beginning in the mid-19th century, Celtic revivalist and nationalist publications advocated imitating the pronunciation of classical Latin in the time of Julius Caesar, when Latin Celt was pronounced /keltai/.
> 
> An early example of this is a short article in a November 1857 issue of The Celt, a publication of the Irish Celtic Union.
> 
> "Of all the nations that have hitherto lived on the face of the earth, the English have the worst mode of pronouncing learned languages. This is admitted by the whole human race [...] This poor meagre sordid language resembles nothing so much as the hissing of serpents or geese. [...] The distinction which English writers are too stupid to notice, but which the Irish Grammarians are perpetually talking of, the distinction between broad and narrow vowels—governs the English language. [...] If we follow the unwritten law of the English we shall pronounce (Celt) Selt but Csar would pronounce it, Kaylt. Thus the reader may take which pronunciation he pleases. He may follow the rule of the Latin or the rule of the English language, and in either case be right."[18]
> ...

----------


## ctchandler

Snowman,
I had to copy/paste your comment about celtic to my friend in London, who was convinced that it had always been keltic.  She's a retired head teacher (principal, used to be "headmistress/master"), so I didn't question her.  She was surprised, and wanted me to ask the group how to pronounce a place located on the island of Anglesey in Wales.  I have been there, in fact, I have a picture of me under the sign with the village name. The village name is "Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysili  ogogogoch".
C. T.

----------


## Dubya61

> The village name is "Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysili  ogogogoch".


The prononunciation is either "HOME" or "That town where Billy lives."

----------


## ctchandler

Dubya61,
I'm not sure the natives could pronounce it.  I like your choices.  By the way, notice the space before "ogogogoch"?  That's because something in this reply system won't let me type a word that long.  I edited it three times and it still forces the space.
C. T.

----------


## Soonerus

Locals have called it "Depp-O" since the 60's...you can tell a non-local by this mistake in local pronunciation...

----------


## Snowman

> Snowman,
> I had to copy/paste your comment about celtic to my friend in London, who was convinced that it had always been keltic.  She's a retired head teacher (principal, used to be "headmistress/master"), so I didn't question her.  She was surprised, and wanted me to ask the group how to pronounce a place located on the island of Anglesey in Wales.  I have been there, in fact, I have a picture of me under the sign with the village name. The village name is "Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysili  ogogogoch".
> C. T.


My thoughts on hazarding a guess if I had no other context would be, a word that concatenated might be of German origin and what happened to all the vowels around eight letters in "pwllgw"

----------


## ctchandler

Snowman,
You have to understand that Welsh was not a written language till the 20th century.  Great Britain required them to produce a written language and they didn't follow any of the "rules" as far as vowels.  The letters "dd" are pronounced as an "f".
C. T.


> My thoughts on hazarding a guess if I had no other context would be, a word that concatenated might be of German origin and what happened to all the vowels around eight letters in "pwllgw"

----------


## Prunepicker

So far nobody has suggested the pronunciation:

Er De-put.

----------


## UnclePete

Growing up in Choctaw and with Midwest City as "our" shopping area we used Air Depp O quite often, and we knew it as a Boulevard and not a Road.

----------


## ctchandler

Well, the proper pronunciation is "DeePo" according to my Garmin GPS!  She must be right since she is always so precise on all other street pronunciations.  And of course if you use a GPS, you have probably heard her/him mangle quite a few street names.
C. T.

----------


## RadicalModerate

How come your Garmin refuses to recognize that it is a "Boulevard" rather than simply a "Road" . . . ?  =)

----------


## ctchandler

RM,
You question the Garmin "godess"?  A pox on you (not so) kind sir.
C. T.


> How come your Garmin refuses to recognize that it is a "Boulevard" rather than simply a "Road" . . . ?  =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> RM,
> You question the Garmin "godess"?  A pox on you (not so) kind sir.
> C. T.


Dude.  When you throw down a gauntlet like that you better be ready to deal with Gaia.
(or some lesser Neanderthalian/Scandiavian/Viking/SemiCelticDruidian Deities . . .  and, if that ain't enough . . .
be prepared to deal with St. Patrick. 
(insert The Big Voice Guy:
"He drove the snakes out of Ireland . . . 
and He's lookin' fer sumpin' t' do." =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> So far nobody has suggested the pronunciation:
> 
> Er De-put.


Mebbe . . . "Derp Dee Poe"? =)

----------


## Lynne

Deep-o.

----------


## Tritone

How does Garmin pronounce Alex?  The locals call it ELick.

----------


## ctchandler

Tritone,
The only way I know to find out is to find a road named "Alex" and set my Garmin to take me there.  Entering a town name won't cause her (Garmin) to say the name.
C. T.


> How does Garmin pronounce Alex?  The locals call it ELick.

----------


## Tritone

Thanks for the response.  That would be hard to do; the roads around Alex have CS numbers and CR numbers.  One east-west road has a local nickname "Alex Road" but I don't think that's an oficial name.  On the rare occasion you hear Alex mentioned on the news the newsreaders not from around here pronounce it AL-ecks, the newsreaders who are more familiar with it pronounce it AL-eck, but the locals very decidedly call it EL-ick.

That goes along with CARnegie in Caddo county; back east they'd call it carNEGie.  Of course, as mentioned above it's HObart in Oklahoma and hoBART in Indiana and Tasmania.

----------


## ctchandler

And don"t forget the big one, Miami, Miama in Oklahoma.
C. T.


> Thanks for the response.  That would be hard to do; the roads around Alex have CS numbers and CR numbers.  One east-west road has a local nickname "Alex Road" but I don't think that's an oficial name.  On the rare occasion you hear Alex mentioned on the news the newsreaders not from around here pronounce it AL-ecks, the newsreaders who are more familiar with it pronounce it AL-eck, but the locals very decidedly call it EL-ick.
> 
> That goes along with CARnegie in Caddo county; back east they'd call it carNEGie.  Of course, as mentioned above it's HObart in Oklahoma and hoBART in Indiana and Tasmania.

----------


## KayneMo

> How about Durant?  LOL!


I pronounce it "der-rant" and it's also the pronunciation I hear the most down here, but the "doo-rant" pronunciation isn't uncommon. The original French spelling was DuRant, "doo-rahn."

----------

